# Matt Trejo's Got Form 4!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jamie Seabrook Black Belt Matt Trejo presentin' Form 4 at the LTKKA 2006. I had the pleasure of working with him at the camp. Hits like a truck, a controlled truck. The man's got power to spare in that frame...and damn good targeting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1BfURUtMQA


----------

